# Roof installed - Inspected by homeowner - found problems - should I be upset?



## crookednailoverdrive2022 (10 mo ago)

Hi everyone,

I recently had a roof installed by a reputable company. There was a lack of communication and unfortunately the roof was finished with problems.

The probems are - Many overdriven and crooked nails - No new flashing against the edge of the first floor wall. 

I e-mailed and called the company and they're now telling me that a Tamko rep is going to visit to inspect my roof. Now I have some photos here to see what's going on. 





__





Bad_Roof3.15.22 - Google Drive







drive.google.com





There's no flashing in places where it should be. There are shingles that were just stuck on the top with some black tar. A lot of overdriven nails and loose shingles as a result. I couldn't babysit the guys doing the work unfortunately, but I learned a big lesson from this.

Should I be concerned with the fact that they are having the warranty rep come out? Isn't this something the roofing contractor should fix themselves? I mean, its not a warranty issue if the roof is installed improperly, is it a warranty issue? I feel a lot of distrust about this company now. The guy who scheduled the job really didn't do anything to help me except make excuses and false re-assurances. Thanks in advance for your advice. 
Joe


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

It's very likely the tamko rep will say the shingle warranty is void due to improper installation. If this were my house, I'd demand the roof be redone by a crew that knows what they are doing. Wish I had better news for you and best of luck getting this resolved.


----------



## crookednailoverdrive2022 (10 mo ago)

roofermann said:


> It's very likely the tamko rep will say the shingle warranty is void due to improper installation. If this were my house, I'd demand the roof be redone by a crew that knows what they are doing. Wish I had better news for you and best of luck getting this resolved.


I think you are right roofermann. I asked the guy from the roofing company via e-mail why is a tamko rep coming? The response I got was, to "It’s their shingles that were used to do the roof as well. This way everyone can get a look at the job in person so we can have the issues addressed for you in a timely matter. "

They told me that they use 6 nails, instead of the required 4 nails. I thought it couldn't hurt, right? I was looking out my window and I saw a guy putting two nails on half of the shingle and 4 nails on the other half of the shingle. He was working too quickly, not adjusting the air nailer, and blowing through the shingles every few nails. So the extra nails that were crooked and overdriven, are only increasing the chance of the shingles cracking and breaking prematurely right? Is using 6 nails a good practice? If so, wouldn't it make sense to put 3 nails on one half and 3 on the other half? So I have an appointment to have them come here and "inspect" the roof to see about replacement. Thanks for your time and anyone who has an opinion. I appreciate it a lot. Good luck to you all


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Tamko (and the other shingle makers) have recommended installation guidelines, usually printed right on the wrapper. From your pics and description, I'm pretty sure some if not many of these were not followed. Untill you pay them, you have the upper hand. I'm just guessing but the crew that did that work is likely new to subbing from that company, or they wouldn't be so highly recommended. Going forward, demand to talk to the owner/boss of the roofing co., not the sales critter.


----------



## crookednailoverdrive2022 (10 mo ago)

roofermann said:


> Tamko (and the other shingle makers) have recommended installation guidelines, usually printed right on the wrapper. From your pics and description, I'm pretty sure some if not many of these were not followed. Untill you pay them, you have the upper hand. I'm just guessing but the crew that did that work is likely new to subbing from that company, or they wouldn't be so highly recommended. Going forward, demand to talk to the owner/boss of the roofing co., not the sales critter.


OK, I appreciate your advice.


----------

